# BULKING!!!!



## BRUF85 (Jan 21, 2012)

Alrite lads. I'm new to training and want to start by bulking. I was just wondering what foods are the best to eat to boost my calorie intake up. I'm eating all the right foods just thought I could do with a bit advice. I'm currently at 132lbs and would like to bulk to 140-145. Any advice appreciated thanks.


----------



## Dazzaa (Jan 13, 2012)

Oats are the best complex carbs imo, brown rice is good... When you buy something always look at the amount of carbs per 100gm and then how much of that is sugar... The less of it is sugar the better!

But you can't go wrong with oats mate, defo add them to your diet no matter what else you decide to add


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

8lbs, set your heights a bit higher lol mate. Anything heavy, Oats, rice, pasta, Potatos (sweet) Lots of meats. Natutral yoghurts brown bread. [email protected] forget lots of water.


----------



## BRUF85 (Jan 21, 2012)

Thanks dazza. Iv got oats in my diet. How often should I be eating? Iv done a bit research and worked out how many calories I should have. every 2-3hrs?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Have a skip thro this mate

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/160642-why-bulk-cut.html


----------



## BRUF85 (Jan 21, 2012)

Alrite diamond. What should I go for the 145? What sort of gains should I be looking at each week?


----------



## BRUF85 (Jan 21, 2012)

Alrite milky. Thanks will do


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

BRUF85 said:


> Alrite milky. Thanks will do


Some good post and opinons on there mate.


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

BRUF85 said:


> Alrite diamond. What should I go for the 145? What sort of gains should I be looking at each week?


How tall are you mate? age? NI number lol


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

id advise you to eat everything you can get your hands on mate if your 135lbs, dont worry about what your eating, your metabolism is obviously sky high so just make sure your getting lots of protein and carbs and ull grow quik.


----------



## Dazzaa (Jan 13, 2012)

If i was being mathmatical about it i'd figure out how many calories I need to intake everyday, and then how many carbs you will get from that amount of calories... Then figure out the best way to distribute that through out the day!

that said mate, i did it the long way... I eat well and went to the gym, then decided to add or lose carbs, calories etc and so on based on my results, tweek everything acordingly every day, week, month etc

Just suggestions mate


----------



## BRUF85 (Jan 21, 2012)

Lol. I'm 26 5"5


----------



## Dazzaa (Jan 13, 2012)

Ts23 said:


> id advise you to eat everything you can get your hands on mate if your 135lbs, dont worry about what your eating, your metabolism is obviously sky high so just make sure your getting lots of protein and carbs and ull grow quik.


I have to agree with this.


----------



## BRUF85 (Jan 21, 2012)

Thanks ts23 & dazza (noted)


----------



## BRUF85 (Jan 21, 2012)

Should I stick with my clean diet and eat all I can as I'm gettin a good amount of protein there?


----------



## Dazzaa (Jan 13, 2012)

BRUF85 said:


> Should I stick with my clean diet and eat all I can as I'm gettin a good amount of protein there?


Yes defo get alot of protein that's never going to change while going gym... But a dirty bulk or a clean bulk it's all good, a dirty bulk should give you some mass quicker to play with though (but still get ya clean carbs in there too) it's why i agreed with him


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

BRUF85 said:


> Lol. I'm 26 5"5


So 132lbs you're roughly 9.5 stone.

I'd say a (quality muscle) stone in 3-6 months. At the start you can gain some seroius weight very quick.

Like TS23 said eat everything in sight. Being pretty light i'd be aiming for 3,500 cals a day.

100g porrdige in the morning with milk, honey - 50g of whey protein and your probably at 800-900 cals already add a banana and thats nearly 1000cals.

snack whole natural yoghurt pot 500ml. snicker bar.

Lunch two sandwiches, tuna/chicken with salad

Protein shake.

Train

Another shake

Dinner - have a big jacket spud or a cup of rice/pasta

Piece of fruit

Shake.

Just a rough idea for someone starting out not use to eating as much food. Oh remember 3-6 litres of water a day.


----------



## BRUF85 (Jan 21, 2012)

Cheers lads appreciated. What sort of gains should I be seeing just so I know if I need to tweek what I'm eating


----------



## BRUF85 (Jan 21, 2012)

Sorry was writing last post when yours posted diamond


----------



## BRUF85 (Jan 21, 2012)

Excellent diamond I'll try that out. Really glad I joined ukm great advice thanks


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

BRUF85 said:


> Excellent diamond I'll try that out. Really glad I joined ukm great advice thanks


Your welcome that's just a quick quide mate. I also like stuff like cottage cheese pots and some mid mornings find myself eating thru a whole pack of cheadar biscuits.


----------



## BRUF85 (Jan 21, 2012)

1 other question. When people say there starting a cycle what's that


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

BRUF85 said:


> 1 other question. When people say there starting a cycle what's that


Steroid cycle.

Forget about that for the time being mate.


----------



## BRUF85 (Jan 21, 2012)

Ahhh ok. I would never take them mate. I want to be natural just wondered what it was. Thanks


----------

